# PCSX2 HD texture pack group on GBAtemp



## Flame (Mar 21, 2022)

noice. now we need a HD texture packs for the GTA games. so the homebrew scene can shows how its done to rockstar.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 21, 2022)

HD texture packs already? That was fast.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 21, 2022)

Seems pretty promising, this would be extra swell on the Steam Deck. 
Unfortunately, most of the games I would like a texture pack for, are way too niche or "mediocre" to get that treatment.


----------



## Chary (Mar 21, 2022)

Would love to see a completed P3:FES one!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 21, 2022)

That was fast


----------



## Delerious (Mar 21, 2022)

Looking forward to see how far the Star Ocean one will go. Goodness knows that game could use some love! Too bad nothing can fix the awkward character animations, though.


----------



## dh3lix-pooch (Mar 21, 2022)

Another proof that emulation is the way to go to preserve and enhance old game ecosystems.


----------



## MattyKun (Mar 21, 2022)

Can't  wait to see what kind of texture packs are to come in the upcoming months / years.

So glad to see PCSX2 proceeding to add new features and clean up their code these past few years and for all the work everyone does that contributes to the progress of emulation in general.

Thanks for the HD texture pack group.


----------



## RobXcore (Mar 21, 2022)

I'd love to see Capcom vs SNK 2 characters' textures enhanced.


----------



## sloppycrap (Mar 21, 2022)

Skelletonike said:


> Seems pretty promising, this would be extra swell on the Steam Deck.
> Unfortunately, most of the games I would like a texture pack for, are way too niche or "mediocre" to get that treatment.


On the one hand, I'm amazed that you would see an announcement like this and say "no, I don't want to participate"
On the other hand, this is GBATemp; of course you're only looking out for yourself and not how you could help make the mediocre, niche games you want updated, get updated.

EDIT: y'know what? It's stupid that I get so angry about other people's video games. I apologize to everyone, and I'm out.


----------



## FLRIZDARKK (Mar 21, 2022)

Persona 3 FES is also getting a texture pack. Cannot wait!


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 22, 2022)

sloppycrap said:


> On the one hand, I'm amazed that you would see an announcement like this and say "no, I don't want to participate"
> On the other hand, this is GBATemp; of course you're only looking out for yourself and not how you could help make the mediocre, niche games you want updated, get updated.
> 
> EDIT: y'know what? It's stupid that I get so angry about other people's video games. I apologize to everyone, and I'm out.


You must have misunderstood my comment.

I never said this wasn't a good thing, quite the contrary? Only made a light remark at the end. I was not complaining about any of this. You need to take it easy.


----------



## CanIHazWarez (Mar 22, 2022)

_(Wrong thread. How do I delete?)_


----------



## urbanman2004 (Mar 22, 2022)

relauby said:


> View attachment 302668​
> Since PCSX2 got support for texture dumping and replacement a few weeks ago, there's been a flood of HD texture packs being produced by the community. Unfortunately, unlike other emulators such as Dolphin and PPSSPP, PCSX2 doesn't have a centralized location on its website for these and, with nowhere else for creators to put them, I've noticed them clogging up other areas of discussion, such as the r/emulation subreddit. To that end, I've created the PCSX2 HD texture pack group here on GBAtemp, so that we can collect all of them in one convenient location. You can join that group here, or at the link below.
> 
> To get things started, here are some of the projects that have been popping up lately:
> ...


Kudos on the ingenuity of your idea... It feels pretty nice to be able to play PS2 games from my childhood scaled up in HD w/ hi--res textures to match.


----------



## FALLEN-GATE-KEEPER (Mar 23, 2022)

I hope we get HD texture packs for the ratchet and clank games that would be


----------



## DerekGeneric831 (Nov 30, 2022)

I'm working on a Family Guy - The Game! for ps2 
Xbox Button Replacement pack which i'll be uploading in the next few days.
it's my first texture pack, so hope you guys will enjoy it


----------



## Fraudio (Dec 13, 2022)

I made a texture pack for Virtua Fighter 4 Evolution, restoring all his arcade glory, upgrading HUD to HD, etc, mixing stuff form the never ported version VF4 Final Tuned.

Virtua Fighter 4 evo Arcade Quality Restore Pack


----------



## Costello (Dec 13, 2022)

Fraudio said:


> I made a texture pack for Virtua Fighter 4 Evolution, restoring all his arcade glory, upgrading HUD to HD, etc, mixing stuff form the never ported version VF4 Final Tuned.
> 
> Virtua Fighter 4 evo Arcade Quality Restore Pack
> 
> View attachment 342677


superb work!
you might want to post a thread here: https://gbatemp.net/forums/pcsx2-hd-texture-pack-group.549/
you will get more interactions there.


----------



## Fraudio (Dec 13, 2022)

Costello said:


> superb work!
> you might want to post a thread here: https://gbatemp.net/forums/pcsx2-hd-texture-pack-group.549/
> you will get more interactions there.


I'm on it


----------

